# Magic 2/2/11



## bvibert (Feb 2, 2011)

Great day at Magic today!  Not quite the endless powder we were hoping for, but very enjoyable none the less. Not the day to be stopping to take pictures or video, but I think Steve got some. I'll post more when I get home...


----------



## reefer (Feb 2, 2011)

Always enjoyable at Magic! Glad you guys had a good time! Wat-da-ya-mean no pictures?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 2, 2011)

I have 2 non action shots from the chair on Facebook. I'll post em here later. I hope I got some footage with the GoPro, but I'm not too optimistic...


----------



## gladerider (Feb 2, 2011)

when i was there 2 years ago, the liftline was open. was it open today? is it normally open? it was fun.


----------



## basso4735 (Feb 2, 2011)

Too bad the only chairlift broke at 3pm and everyone on it had to be evac'd. 

Still an awesome day there.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 2, 2011)

Awesome day!! Thanks brian for taking me on tour!!  Hit a bunch of glades...Some really gnarly steep shit with some nice drops !  Last time I was there it was the mid 70s...Great pow day!!    We did dodge a bullet with the chair incident . We were right in line..Got some pics and vid I will post later tonght

steveo


----------



## powbmps (Feb 2, 2011)

That sucks about the chair.  Hopefully they can get that fixed quick.

Let's see some pictures!!!!


----------



## roark (Feb 2, 2011)

good to see bvibert and powhunter if only briefly... was occupied trying to stay up with MMP's 13 yr old! 
Excellent day, untracked was available every run if you just went a little further than the last guy. 
First ever lift evac for me, was wondering if 2knees was there... not too bad, we were one of the last chairs, prob just over an hour and they had everyone down safely. Quick response and professionally handled. Hope the chair is up and running shortly - there's just too much good snow right now!

sorry I missed you wjenness, next time! and makimono - saw you from the chair but never got a chance to say hi.


----------



## Madroch (Feb 2, 2011)

Wrecked bad early on... banged the head/whiplash--resulting in headache and stiff neck-- went out to get some aspirin... did'nt help much... took a couple more runs later but very dissappointed.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 2, 2011)

Had a great day up there for my first magic day.

Would have liked to get a few more runs in, but had to spend an hour and a half or so in the lodge doing work... But hey, if it wasn't for that, I wouldn't have been there at all!

I was looking for you all day Roark, but didn't see you...

Saw BVibert and powhunter in the lodge when they first got there (when my work break was beginning)... Ran back into them when we were headed back to the chair for 'one more run'... Glad I didn't make it on the lift before it broke down.

A lot of fun though, I'll be back. 

-w


----------



## powhunter (Feb 2, 2011)

A few pics from today























Glad ya got off the lift quick Roark !!  Was wondering about madroch as well

steveo


----------



## skidmarks (Feb 2, 2011)

*Bad News/Good News scenario*

Looks Nice!! I've got to get to Magic this year.



Bad news is I have to work tomorrow.
Good news is work involves testing skis.
We'll see how things are at Sunapee and how well the 11/12 Elan's ski.


----------



## Madroch (Feb 2, 2011)

Was not on the lift when it went down... was picking up stuff to leave when it did...tough day, kinda bummed I did'nt ski more...could not get rid of the neck/head isues.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 2, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Was not on the lift when it went down... was picking up stuff to leave when it did...tough day, kinda bummed I did'nt ski more...could not get rid of the neck/head isues.



Was wondering what happened.  Hope its something that ya can just shake off, and is not serious!

A little vid of the big guy



steveo


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 2, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Was not on the lift when it went down... was picking up stuff to leave when it did...tough day, kinda bummed I did'nt ski more...could not get rid of the neck/head isues.



sorry to hear that, heal up fast.


----------



## TheBEast (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks great....man did I pick the wrong winter to have kid #2...8-(


----------



## Greg (Feb 2, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Was wondering what happened.  Hope its something that ya can just shake off, and is not serious!
> 
> A little vid of the big guy
> 
> ...



Sweet. Love how you teleported a year into the future. Magical!


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 2, 2011)

roark said:


> ... was occupied trying to stay up with MMP's 13 yr old!



No easy task there. that kid can rip!

Wow looks like I missed an awesome day. The snow looked really sweet in that video. Thanks for posting it up:beer:  I'm lookin forward to getting out there on Sunday.


----------



## Euler (Feb 2, 2011)

I was so excited to get there on Thursday... Ill be heading to Pico instead.  What are the chances of a Friday re-opening?


----------



## WJenness (Feb 2, 2011)

Euler said:


> I was so excited to get there on Thursday... Ill be heading to Pico instead.  What are the chances of a Friday re-opening?



On facebook, that's what they said they were shooting for.

I think they'll update tomorrow...

-w


----------



## makimono (Feb 3, 2011)

Good stuff today! Hope the red chair's well soon.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 3, 2011)

makimono said:


> Good stuff today! Hope the red chair's well soon.



Was that you rippting down redline on the mono??  Nice tight stance BTW  :razz:

steveo


----------



## soulseller (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm planning on going Saturday, hope this gets resolved.


----------



## makimono (Feb 3, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Was that you rippting down redline on the mono??  Nice tight stance BTW  :razz:
> 
> steveo



yeah it was a really good day for it!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 5, 2011)

Still cooking, but here's a few clips from the day.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice job on the video!


----------



## powbmps (Feb 7, 2011)

Missed this before.  Sweet POV, but where's the artistry ;-)?

Looks like an awesome day!  After hitting MRG, one can appreciate the total lack of crowds at a place like Magic.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 7, 2011)

powbmps said:


> Missed this before.  Sweet POV, but where's the artistry ;-)?



I picked out a really kick ass song... isn't that enough artistry???


----------

